# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Personal Lucid Task Club

## Perlinfalcon

Welcome!

This is a club where we can come up with our own lucid tasks and keep track of our progress. It will work a bit like the Task of the Month thread, but each person has the freedom to make up their own task and there is no time limit. There won't be any badges, but there will be bragging rights! Permission is not needed to join the club. Just follow these steps:

1. State what task you would like to accomplish within a lucid dream.
2. Post back to this thread with a description of the dream where you accomplished your personal task, or any dreams where you managed to attempt it.
3. Create another task for yourself.

Suggestions:

1. Try to limit yourself to one task at a time. If you want to try more than one task within one dream, you can post more than one task. Just try to keep it to a list of things you can accomplish in one dream.
2. Only post a new task for yourself once you have accomplished the last one. If you really lose interest in your posted task or feel you can't do it, you can change your task. Just try to keep from jumping from task to task without completing any.
3. If someone else posts a task that you are interested in and you want to use it for inspiration, that should be fine, unless the original creator of the task is opposed to it.
4. Choose whatever difficulty level you would like, but try to keep it to something you feel is within your reach. 

Good luck! I look forward to seeing everyone's ideas. Hopefully this should help both novice and experienced lucid dreamers with inspiration and motivation.

----------


## Kling

Since my only lucid dreams after joining this forum has been like 15 - 30 seconds, my task will be to try to increase the time inside a lucid dream.

----------


## The Sandman

I once made up part of a song in my dream. I made up the lyric and I made up a tune. It was like, FREE SONG! Subjectively, I think it was awesome. I will have to record it and put up a link some time.

My idea is to come up with any part of a song. I would be so lenient as to say to create at least two lines of a song, poem, or story. The idea here is to come away with some creative writing in your dream.

I love the song I made up because it actually made sense, but I love parts of peoples dreams that don't make sense just as much; therefore, if you come up with anything at all, it will be AWESOME!

This is what I'm going to try again.

----------


## JussiKala

I don't have many LDs

Next time I have one, I'll try to count how many fingers I have.

Starting off with something easy.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Kling- good first goal. It is the first step toward any other goals, after all. Let us know how it goes. I know you'll get it soon!

Rman- awesome! That was actually a goal of mine once, too. I have the song to show for it. I would like to record it and share it too sometime. I hope this works for you again. It would be really cool if you were able to record the song you get and share it with us. But it would still be cool to just hear a description of the dream.

Jussi- as simple as your task may seem, it can still be very entertaining. Looking forward to hearing back from you.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Ok, I had wanted to get more responses before I posted my own task, but I want to try it tonight because it might be my only chance this week.

My goal is to visit my own deserted jungle island. Hopefully fly around it. I've not yet succeeded in changing my surroundings, so this is my main challenge at the moment. I'm thinking of trying to use a portal.

----------


## MrIrony

> Hopefully fly around it.



Are you having troubles flying? If so, here´s a tip: start with something easy, like "swimming" and then while already in the air, switch to something else, if you want to go faster. Works for me.

Anyways here´s my task:
*Find my DG.*
Tried this a couple of times. First time I found someone who claimed to be my DG, but I think he lied. Not sure though. Second time I got some DCs to lead me there, but I woke up too soon.    I hope I find him/her tonight.

----------


## The Sandman

> Are you having troubles flying? If so, here´s a tip: start with something easy, like "swimming" and then while already in the air, switch to something else, if you want to go faster. Works for me.
> 
> Anyways here´s my task:
> *Find my DG.*



Thanks for the tip on flying. I can fly in my LD's (the rare times I have them), but I get heavy sometimes. I'll take any tip I can get.

I love your task.

----------


## Linkelynxy

I'd like to kill myself in an LD. I know that sounds dumb but slitting my wrists or something... I bet it would look really cool.
In a dream that is.

----------


## Kling

> I'd like to kill myself in an LD. I know that sounds dumb but slitting my wrists or something... I bet it would look really cool.
> In a dream that is.



Wouldn't killing yourself in a dream wake yourself up? But if that's what your going for and if that what happens, good luck.  :smiley:

----------


## Linkelynxy

I think that if you shot yourself in the head or something it would probably wake you up. But since slitting your wrists isn't a very fast way to go... idk really, I'll try it and tell you guys if it worked.

----------


## The Sandman

> I think that if you shot yourself in the head or something it would probably wake you up. But since slitting your wrists isn't a very fast way to go... idk really, I'll try it and tell you guys if it worked.



Just remember, there are people here who care about you!  :wink2:

----------


## Perlinfalcon

MrIrony- good flying tip. I don't really have too much trouble flying, my main goal is to get to the island. Whether I decide to fly around or not we'll see when I get there. But your technique is pretty much exactly what works for me. Lately, my approach is to jump then swim, then once I have some momentum I imagine there is a force pushing my feet. I have trouble getting above tree level, though. Maybe that will be my next task.

Good luck finding your DG. How will you know if it is really him/her? I'm fascinated by the whole DG idea, but have never really looked for mine. It will be interesting to hear what yours has to say.

Linkelynxy- awesome task! Morbid, but awesome. Can't wait to hear how it turns out.

----------


## Coolb3rt

how do I join this task alliance? I have about two or three maybe four lucid dreams a week
and I can come up with some great suggestions

----------


## Perlinfalcon

> how do I join this task alliance? I have about two or three maybe four lucid dreams a week
> and I can come up with some great suggestions



Hi Coolb3rt. All you have to do is state one goal you would like to accomplish. The tasks are pretty much for each person to work on for themselves and keep track of on this thread. But others can choose to join you in your task if they want. 

So what task do you want to try first?

----------


## The Sandman

> how do I join this task alliance? I have about two or three maybe four lucid dreams a week
> and I can come up with some great suggestions



three or four a week! You guys kill me!

----------


## Coolb3rt

lol rman!
I actually completed a task I wanted to do last night
but I want to modify it to something bigger
it is have an epic airsoft war with real guns with friends
like call of duty online
but now I want to add airstrikes tanks and other sweet stuff
so I want to have an awesome battle with real guns with some friends along with supply drops tanks air strikes, mounted guns and much much more
oh... you guys have no idea what you're missing!
the smell of gunpowder
the addrenaline
the epicness of gunshots defaning your ears!
now I want to expand my dream wars
that's mine!

----------


## The Sandman

Oh, I know what I'm missing. If I could do it half the nights of every week, I would have tweeked my dreams to that level too. When I LD, I feel like it is kind of easy...but then I don't dream well for a long time.

I am desperate. I try my RC's, I have an RC as a desktop for my computer, I take vitamins and pretend they induce LD's and dream control. I am going to start eating a banana for the triptophan which your body turns into cerotonin. I want to start getting to bed earlier. LD's are the BOMB, but to this point, I've had trouble getting into them. I'm going to sign up for a DV class! NOW!

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Rman- sounds like you have the dedication. And you have a great task. I think you are definitely on the right track. I think you will start to have more frequent lucids pretty soon. 

Coolb3rt- great that you have so many lucids. You should be able to keep us entertained with tales of battle. Do you ever invent dream weapons? Or do you try to keep them as realistic as possible?

----------


## Coolb3rt

well latley I have used mostly a m4 carbine and I only started having regular lucid dreams about at the beginning of two weeks ago I have had about idk 7 in the past two weeks or maybe 8

----------


## Coolb3rt

> well latley I have used mostly a m4 carbine and I only started having regular lucid dreams about at the beginning of two weeks ago I have had about idk 7 in the past two weeks or maybe 8



oh yeah I've probabally had about 25 in my time that I've been here

----------


## The Sandman

> Rman- sounds like you have the dedication. And you have a great task. I think you are definitely on the right track. I think you will start to have more frequent lucids pretty soon.



Thanks for the vote of confidence. I am a bit anxious about it, but I believe that intent and wake-life excitement play a large contributing role to lucid dreams. I'm definitely on it.

----------


## Coolb3rt

the thing with my dreams... it's all in the mindset, the way you think.

----------


## MrIrony

I managed to try my task last night.
Atleast I know my DGs name now.

----------


## Stubert

> I think that if you shot yourself in the head or something it would probably wake you up. But since slitting your wrists isn't a very fast way to go... idk really, I'll try it and tell you guys if it worked.



Well I've been shot in a dream a couple of times, I just got horrible feelings throughout my whole body before waking up; it really wasn't too pleasant tbh. I guess it would be different in a lucid, also a headshot would probably just wake you. I guess its different for everyone anyway. Do post how it goes for you, I've always been interested in death in dreams.

----------


## NatDug

@Coolb3rt, i had that type of dream on quarry with airsoft guns, that got me interested in LDing.

well since my dream last night was making contact witha tiger and trying to ride it my goal is to ride this tiger, and eat sushi and make a water slide from space, I'll do them one at a time starting with the tiger =)

----------


## MrIrony

> @Coolb3rt, i had that type of dream on quarry with airsoft guns, that got me interested in LDing.
> 
> well since my dream last night was making contact witha tiger and trying to ride it my goal is to ride this tiger, and eat sushi and make a water slide from space, I'll do them one at a time starting with the tiger =)



Why not all at the same time? :Shades wink:

----------


## NatDug

haha  go down the slide on the tiger eating sushi, sounds like a plan  :wink2:

----------


## Perlinfalcon

> I managed to try my task last night.
> Atleast I know my DGs name now.



And MrIrony posts the first attempt in this club! I know you probably haven't completed the task the way you wanted yet, but it's still a pretty cool dream. I especially love the parrot with the key and the box. What a weird way to tell if you're ready to meet your DG. Are you really sure this Patrik person isn't him? Maybe he's just messing with you.





> Originally Posted by NatDug 
> well since my dream last night was making contact witha tiger and trying to ride it my goal is to ride this tiger, and eat sushi and make a water slide from space, I'll do them one at a time starting with the tiger =)



I LOVE the tiger idea. I did the ride a unicorn task of the month last summer after three tries. It was one of my favorite tasks so far. Lately I've been getting to know a giant eagle in my LDs. I've been trying to ride her, but she hasn't let me yet. I keep some hamsters in my pocket for eagle treats in my LDs just in case. Maybe you should try that. Tigers like hamsters too!

----------


## NatDug

haha, will bear that in mind =). I felt like the tiger was testing me because it jumped on top of me but i showed no fear, then there was acceptance in his eyes and I noticed his eyes shift to the saddle next to him, he looked at me imploringly but the dream then ended. So I am going to ride him bareback and feed him hamsters! , that may be amusing  :wink2:

----------


## whiterain

my big 3 at the moment are:

1 try confirming something that is not just a part of my subconscious (card, shared dream etc)
2 try healing the dream and physical bodies
3 see/draw a map of as many of my recurring dream locations as possible.

im pretty close to at least trying the first 2 but the 3rd is more of a indulgence/luxury item task.. no pressure then...

----------


## MrIrony

> Are you really sure this Patrik person isn't him? Maybe he's just messing with you.



I thought that too, he does seem alot like a dream guide. I think i´ll ask him next time I see him.
Now when I think of it, Patrik looked pretty much like this guy, but his head was thinner and he didn´t have that kind of ears.

----------


## pllplp

*Transformation*
My current personal goal is to transform myself and see myself. I don't really have any specific person in mind. I am thinking maybe a little kid or something.
I think an animal or creature might be to complex for me, at this time.

----------


## NatDug

shapeshifting as a animal would be awsome =0.
good luck  :smiley:

----------


## bengarmon

i want to have sex in a dream but i want to do it agian another thing i want to do is get super high off weed with lil wayne

----------


## MrIrony

So, I asked Patrik if he was my dream guide. I really don´t know the difference between a dream guide and a spirit guide, but spirit guide sounds cooler. So task completed. 
Here´s my next task:
*Learn how to fight.*
Some DCs have caused me some trouble, but I quess few energy blasts etc. will keep them away.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

> So, I asked Patrik if he was my dream guide. I really don´t know the difference between a dream guide and a spirit guide, but spirit guide sounds cooler. So task completed. 
> Here´s my next task:
> *Learn how to fight.*
> Some DCs have caused me some trouble, but I quess few energy blasts etc. will keep them away.



Congratulations MrIrony for completing the first Personal Lucid Task in this thread! 

So I guess Patrik was just being picky about your choice of words. Funny. Well, maybe the two of you can get to know each other better. Do you think he has any good fighting tips?

As for your new task, how will you know when you have completed it to your liking? I am guessing it will be an ongoing process. So do you intend to have several dreams where you work on this and post about them or will you just get to a certain point (i.e. learning to shoot energy balls) and post a new task?

----------


## MrIrony

> Congratulations MrIrony for completing the first Personal Lucid Task in this thread! 
> 
> So I guess Patrik was just being picky about your choice of words. Funny. Well, maybe the two of you can get to know each other better. Do you think he has any good fighting tips?
> 
> As for your new task, how will you know when you have completed it to your liking? I am guessing it will be an ongoing process. So do you intend to have several dreams where you work on this and post about them or will you just get to a certain point (i.e. learning to shoot energy balls) and post a new task?



Thanks :smiley:  My next task means I learn to atleast use magic or summon some weapons. I can´t do that, yet. I always need to punch the DCs and that is boring and doesn´t really even help me. So the task is completed once I learn the basics. And I think it won´t be hard with the help of my new spirit guide. (Seriously, what´s the difference between a dream guide and a spirit guide?) So, yes, I do think he has some good fighting tips.

----------


## Linkelynxy

Matthew Bellamy was talking to me about lucid dreaming in my last dream and I did not realize that was odd.
Obviously it's gonna take a while to even get lucid, but I'm gonna add cooking a meal to my goals list anyway, I really wonder what will be inside the fridge.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

> my big 3 at the moment are:
> 
> 1 try confirming something that is not just a part of my subconscious (card, shared dream etc)
> 2 try healing the dream and physical bodies
> 3 see/draw a map of as many of my recurring dream locations as possible.
> 
> im pretty close to at least trying the first 2 but the 3rd is more of a indulgence/luxury item task.. no pressure then...



Well, if you manage to do the first one, that would be very intriguing. Is the idea to put a random card face down somewhere in the room and look at it in a dream? #2 sounds like it would be very personal to you, but if you are willing to share results I am sure it woul be interesting. #3 is very cool. I am always fascinated by dream locations. Any idea what you want to try first out of the three?





> 02-22-2011 11:06 AMpllplp
> Transformation
> My current personal goal is to transform myself and see myself. I don't really have any specific person in mind. I am thinking maybe a little kid or something.
> I think an animal or creature might be to complex for me, at this time.



Transformation tasks are great! I keep trying to get them to do one for task of the month, but they never do. Good luck!





> 02-22-2011 08:15 PMbengarmon
> i want to have sex in a dream but i want to do it agian another thing i want to do is get super high off weed with lil wayne



Ok, have fun. Probably if you have real life experiences with these things it will help make them more realistic. But we won't ask you about that.  :wink2:

----------


## The Sandman

> Matthew Bellamy was talking to me about lucid dreaming in my last dream and I did not realize that was odd.
> Obviously it's gonna take a while to even get lucid, but I'm gonna add cooking a meal to my goals list anyway, I really wonder what will be inside the fridge.



Interesting goal.I want to  know what you find in the fridge also. :-)

----------


## The Sandman

> spirit guide sounds cooler. So task completed.



I'll buy that!

----------


## whiterain

> Well, if you manage to do the first one, that would be very intriguing. Is the idea to put a random card face down somewhere in the room and look at it in a dream? #2 sounds like it would be very personal to you, but if you are willing to share results I am sure it woul be interesting. #3 is very cool. I am always fascinated by dream locations. Any idea what you want to try first out of the three?
> 
> 
> 
> Transformation tasks are great! I keep trying to get them to do one for task of the month, but they never do. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, have fun. Probably if you have real life experiences with these things it will help make them more realistic. But we won't ask you about that.



depends on how/where i get lucid as to which one ill try really. ill try something like the card trick if i pull off a wild at home, or if its just in a random location ill try the healing.

the odd thing is i was speaking to my bro about his dream locations, and they were just so similar. it was like local parks, london then below london is generic holiday place  :tongue2: 

ive been revisiting some locations so ive done a bit of task 3 already really. just a great feeling, especially when it reminds you of a past dream that you had completely forgotten. from years ago too sometimes.

i tried a brief bit of healing once, and it seemed to go quite well considering. havent been to the doc in years though so its not too much of an issue hopefully. however anything you can do in a dream to simply make yourself feel even better in reality has to be worth a try right. i think it was nomad or someone who suggested putting autosuggestions in your lucids like trying to get your brain to produce more seratonin etc. i love that idea and am sure the placebo effect is even stronger when backed by the belief of the lucid state. 

i think really with that healing task i just want to get to know how to use the dream body a bit better because i often just feel like a floating head in dreams, whereas getting in touch with the rest of the body is great for stabilising etc or the possibilty of transforming

----------


## The Sandman

I want to revisit my worst nightmare. I know that sounds crazy, but I'm not 7 anymore.

When I was very young, I lived in a house with a basement. The basement door was an awesome wrought iron door. It had curved designs making up the door so that you could see right through it.

At the top of the stair case on the wall on the left were two clay masks from Morocco or something. They looked absolutely evil. They spawned a nightmare that I was down in one of the rooms in the basement when a ring of ashes appeared. The ashes then turned red hot, and then a demon guy appeared inside the ring. I ran away up the stairs and his hand would follow me up the stairs.

I had that dream twice. The third time my brother was with me and two rings of ashes appeared. I told my brother to run because I knew what was coming. Soon enough, the demons reached out for us. My demon grabbed me that time but I broke free and ran up the steps. Scared the ever-loving shite out of me.

I want to revise that dream and conquer my demon. I'd love to get someone to draw him for me too!

So, my personal revised tasks are:

1. Find and face my dream demon
2. Make up any part of a song, poem, or story.

----------


## ohmeej

I've got a whole list, but I'll only post a few to start with:
1. Get sorted by the sorting hat and attend Hogwarts
2. Visit the realms from A Great and Terrible Beauty
3. Summon and fly a broom. I normally have trouble flying myself, so if I had an object, I bet it'd work better.
4. Meet my DG.
5. Enter tv show (That 70's show!)
6. Go back in time like during the 1800s.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

> I've got a whole list, but I'll only post a few to start with:
> 1. Get sorted by the sorting hat and attend Hogwarts
> 2. Visit the realms from A Great and Terrible Beauty
> 3. Summon and fly a broom. I normally have trouble flying myself, so if I had an object, I bet it'd work better.
> 4. Meet my DG.
> 5. Enter tv show (That 70's show!)
> 6. Go back in time like during the 1800s.



Hi ohmeej,

Good list! But, for the purpose of this thread do you think you could cut it down to two or three? I think it is more challenging for the dreamer and keeps the thread more simple. You could still do other tasks on your list on your own if you wish, but I think it is more fun to work on one or two or at most three at a time on this thread. Once you finish those you can add a couple more. 

I think all your tasks sound really cool. I like the travel to the 1800's one especially.

----------


## Shinice

I can't die in my dreams. If I'm involved in a gun fight, I can jus kept firing as others (while they scream and shout in pain blood everywhere-yuck) while I can jus ignore those bullets who hit me. I know I'm in a dream and that I CAN"T DIE no matter what-feel no pain lol. However still I only fire at others when I do not have a choice (thats when I was surrounded-I don't go around enjoy killing ppl)

----------


## ohmeej

> Hi ohmeej,
> 
> Good list! But, for the purpose of this thread do you think you could cut it down to two or three? I think it is more challenging for the dreamer and keeps the thread more simple. You could still do other tasks on your list on your own if you wish, but I think it is more fun to work on one or two or at most three at a time on this thread. Once you finish those you can add a couple more. 
> 
> I think all your tasks sound really cool. I like the travel to the 1800's one especially.



Alright, no problem. I think I'll start with trying to find my Dream Guide. That should be simple enough (I hope). I've been going through a huge dry spell.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

> Alright, no problem. I think I'll start with trying to find my Dream Guide. That should be simple enough (I hope). I've been going through a huge dry spell.



Cool. MrIrony just found his DG as his task for this thread. Good luck and let us know how it goes.

----------


## MrIrony

Some progress on my task. This made me to come up with the idea of pulling a PS3 controller from my pocket whenever I want to fight in my dreams and use it to control myself. We´ll see if that will work.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

> Some progress on my task. This made me to come up with the idea of pulling a PS3 controller from my pocket whenever I want to fight in my dreams and use it to control myself. We´ll see if that will work.



Cool! Glad you've been making progress on you goals. It keeps me entertained while I go through what may be my longest dry spell since I started LDing. 

It's great that you could just summon your SG like that and that he actually sparred with you. The game controller thing is cool but I would think I would want to experience fights first hand. Although if all you want to do is to defeat annoying DCs it would come in handy.

----------


## SwampWhompa

Once I have my first DILD or MILD, I'm gonna warp to a British trench and fight in world war one, but with modern weapons > :smiley:

----------


## MrIrony

> The game controller thing is cool but I would think I would want to experience fights first hand. Although if all you want to do is to defeat annoying DCs it would come in handy.



Yup, that´s the downside. Although I haven´t tried this yet, so I don´t know how it goes. I could just imagine pressing some buttons to do something instead of just playing a game in a dream. We´ll see. Hope you get over your dryspell :smiley:

----------


## Entaria

Wow, there are some pretty cool goals here that I might have to borrow when I'm done mine  :smiley: 

I don't have a whole lot of dream control yet, so I have two goals: one location dependent, and one not:

1. learn "waterbending." Something I've wanted to try for a bit. I attempted it in my last LD, but got distracted (dream logic kills me). But I don't have the control yet to make water out of nothing, or change the scene, so it'll only really happen if I find myself near water (but this happens fairly frequently).

2. Reach the clouds, go past them and into space if possible. Flying in LDs is second nature to me (though sometimes I get stuck a couple feet off the ground if I'm not lucid enough). Since that's something I know I can do, I really want to push it to it's limit.

----------


## MrIrony

> 1. learn "waterbending." Something I've wanted to try for a bit. I attempted it in my last LD, but got distracted (dream logic kills me). But I don't have the control yet to make water out of nothing, or change the scene, so it'll only really happen if I find myself near water (but this happens fairly frequently).



Cool goal. I don´t know if this works for you, but I discovered this in one of my lucids. I did a hole in my right hand and found some dark, tar-like matter in there. So try putting your left/right hands fingers on your other hands palm and move them away from each other and move the skin away while expecting there to be water in there. If you get that to work you´ll always have an unlimited amount of water with you. Good luck.

----------


## Entaria

Thanks for the tip ^_^ Hopefully I'll be able to remember it when I'm dreaming ;P

----------


## Kekkaishi13

I have always wanted to put ld goals i'm trying to achieve on a fourm. Thats when I came ocross this, just in case I need some help. I can manifest powers in LD, but I can't figure out how to control where I am. Heck! I always foreget that I have while LDing. I already master flying, I didn't want to learn it but my Ld kept makeing me fall from the sky into a ocean. When I was feet away from the water, it kept restarting.
 At the third try I made a energy field around me, it didn't make me fly. The feild allowed me to move the world while I stood in one place. I don't think that is flying, but it is affective.
 I always soom to fight with dc's in a LD. Out of nowhere they will try to kill me! So instead of fist fighting(Does any one else have the problem when you punch a dc you hit a force field around them) My goal is to use magic on a dc who will try to kill me.
 I did use Magic before, i'm actually good at it. Does any one else have the prblems that I put in my post?

----------


## Taffy

I haven't had many lucids (I have trouble getting more than 2 a month actually) but im gonna try really hard for March. Hopefully my task will motivate me!

I want to shapeshift into a bird and fly. Ive shapeshifted once but it was a really bad quality lucid, and I couldn't remember most of it when I woke up anyway.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

> Wow, there are some pretty cool goals here that I might have to borrow when I'm done mine 
> 
> I don't have a whole lot of dream control yet, so I have two goals: one location dependent, and one not:
> 
> 1. learn "waterbending." Something I've wanted to try for a bit. I attempted it in my last LD, but got distracted (dream logic kills me). But I don't have the control yet to make water out of nothing, or change the scene, so it'll only really happen if I find myself near water (but this happens fairly frequently).
> 
> 2. Reach the clouds, go past them and into space if possible. Flying in LDs is second nature to me (though sometimes I get stuck a couple feet off the ground if I'm not lucid enough). Since that's something I know I can do, I really want to push it to it's limit.



Cool tasks! Flying up to cloud level is something I want to try as well. For some reason I have difficulty getting above tree level. It will be good inspiration for me to see how you work this one.





> I always soom to fight with dc's in a LD. Out of nowhere they will try to kill me! So instead of fist fighting(Does any one else have the problem when you punch a dc you hit a force field around them) My goal is to use magic on a dc who will try to kill me.
> I did use Magic before, i'm actually good at it.



Good luck with your task. Any idea what kind of magic you want to use? Or will you just figure it out once you are in the situation? Do you use spells or do you just "will" something to happen?





> Anthonyyy0
> 
>     I haven't had many lucids (I have trouble getting more than 2 a month actually) but im gonna try really hard for March. Hopefully my task will motivate me!
> 
>     I want to shapeshift into a bird and fly. Ive shapeshifted once but it was a really bad quality lucid, and I couldn't remember most of it when I woke up anyway.



This is a task very close to my heart. I am around birds all day in waking life, and am actually quite a bird nerd. So far I haven't done this myself, though. I turned into a gryphon once, but that's not quite the same. Any idea what kind of bird? Like a predatory bird or like a small bird or like a crow?

----------


## Entaria

Well, my first attempt at my second goal (flying up to the clouds) did not go so well. I had at least three or four lucid dreams (possibly more) in quick succession last night, and woke myself up every time after about 30 seconds. For some reason, in each of them, my left eye was closed, and even though I could otherwise get my dream to "solidify" I could not get both eyes open, and every time I tried, I just opened my real eyes (waking myself up, obviously), and then would fall back asleep straight into a LD, and have exactly the same problem, and wake up all over again. It was the most bazaar thing ever. I tried verbal commands, tried to physically pull my eyelids open with my hands... In the last one I just gave up and tried to fly anyway, and kind of made it to the clouds, and sort of past, and then made the mistake of closing my eyes to visualize what space looks like, and just woke up. Even though I kind of made my goal, I'm not counting it, because it was such a weird... I don't know, it was like one second I'm on the ground floating a bit, the next I'm in the clouds, so it wasn't actually flying...

I don't know. When I finally woke up for good, all I could think was "what the hell?"

----------


## Kekkaishi13

Entaria, you got me. I don't know what happened to you. Next time that happens(Probably not, but just in case) ask a dc what is wrong with your eye, i don't know what else to do.
 I once shapedshifted into a snake. It was discusting. I transformed like the animorphs did, even though I was reading those old book. Good luck with shape shifting.
 I didn't get a ld last night, which sucks because of my goal. Perlinfalcon, I had a LD a week ago and I used magic. It came to me, probably because the situation was magic related. A evil wolf demon charged at me, it happened really fast. The first thing that poped into my head was 'magic'. I needed to protect my self so I braced my self. In doing so, I raised my right hand. Then this wired energy went through me. The next thing I knew, a pink five sided star with strange symbols floating around it apered infront of me. Even though it was the size of a plate you eat off of, it was still cool.
 The shield did protect me but I was flung backward into a libary. I was cut up from the window, so I healed my self. A pink energy formed around me, it took the shape of a bee with a crown on it. The next thing I knew I was healed!
 My guess is that the I summon what I need. Then it takes a random shape close to the object's meaning. The bee was nurtuaring and kind, the shield was like the north star. Each of those have a meaning to me. My brain must have picked it up and made the magical energy take those forms. So the next time I use magic on a dc, all I have to do is summon it and my brain will chose the shape that resembls the meaning of it. Al least I have a goal for tonight or untill a ld.

----------


## Taffy

http://www.birdwatchersdigest.com/bl...rd7-723628.jpg
I want to try becoming a bluebird. If you do try my task, post it here, i want to read all about it  ::D:

----------


## Perlinfalcon

I finally broke my three week dryspell with an LD last night. But all I did was float around the ceiling, order drinks at the bar, and make out with some guy. Just goes to show sometimes your dream self has other priorities. Oh well. Maybe I will have another one soon.

----------


## Nilabimini

Hmmm, well this sounds like something I'm interested in....  So, one of my personal goals before was to see me sleeping in bed, but once I was lucid and went to my bedroom, I was not in the bed (so it is still one of my goals).  So, I think that what I need to do first is actually "see" myself in a dream.

My official personal goal is:  To look into a mirror.

First partial LD (~5 seconds): June 2010
Second LD (~ 1 minute): March 5th
Last LD (~1-2 minutes): March 8th

Wish me luck!

----------


## MrIrony

Good luck. ::D:

----------


## Well now what?

This is a nice idea for a thread. I think I'll join in.

Last month I achieved one of my personal lucid tasks - to ask someone to tell me the meaning of life (the answer was shaving, or that's what I interpreted it as).
My current one I have decided on is also to fly, and I'll post back on that as soon as I make progress. Unfortunately I keep stupidly missing many dream signs, so I'll have to remain alert during the day.
Have fun with your own tasks.

----------


## MrIrony

> Last month I achieved one of my personal lucid tasks - to ask someone to tell me the meaning of life (the answer was shaving, or that's what I interpreted it as).



I´m pretty sure my DCs would say 42. :Cheeky:

----------


## The Sandman

> I´m pretty sure my DCs would say 42.



Yes.  :smiley:

----------


## The Sandman

I agree with Perlinfalcon that having too many dream goals is perhaps not the best idea, but I have to add one to mine.

My first goal was to write a song or a poem. Even painting a picture would be great, but that might be hard for me to recreate. A visual art would be awesome though.

My second goal was to revisit the worst nightmare I used to have as a kid. It was recurring. Older now, I'm not  afraid, so I want to face it. I also want to explain it to someone so they can draw it in a series of 5 paintings or drawings.

My third goal which I feel compelled to offer here is to create a second me, or a specific character, or a statue or a symbol or sign that I leave in a dream as a marker that finds me in another dream to tell me I am dreaming. I want to some how create a way that I begin all my dreams the same way, with a sign. Someone who comes up to me and tells me straight up that I am dreaming. Actually, I read something like this from another poster on DV. A character told him/her he/she was dreaming.

That would be ultimately awesome!

----------


## Taffy

Had a lucid last night but it was really short so i didn't get to try the task.

----------


## Nilabimini

So far no luck, have not had any lucids for 5 days and my recall has been crappy too... so frustrating!

----------


## Kekkaishi13

Holy poo! I cant seem to focus on my magic goal while lucid, so i'm changin it. To summon a keyblade(Which will be customized to my personality) or use a zanpakuto from vleach. I will mostly go for the key blade one, I have been playing kingdom hearts for the last couple of days. Wish me luck! ::banana::

----------


## Entaria

Well, once again, I kind of accomplished my second goal... but I was not lucid *facepalm* brain, I know you're trying to help me, but that's not quite the right way!

----------


## Amity

Hey, great thread! :bravo:
After reading some other users' goals, I've decided to use my next lucid dream for creative inspiration.
I'm doing my final year at film school and I have a major assignment coming up...
My goal is to use my LD to experiment with visuals to use in my film (it's an art piece using lights.)

----------


## MrIrony

> To summon a keyblade(Which will be customized to my personality) or use a zanpakuto from vleach. I will mostly go for the key blade one, I have been playing kingdom hearts for the last couple of days. Wish me luck!



The keyblade task is exactly what I was going to do later. Good luck. :smiley: 

My (short) dryspell finaly ended and I managed to have a short lucid. (Which I completely wasted while trying to put some cubes on the same level. :tongue2: ) So I will probably be able to complete my task soon.

----------


## Kekkaishi13

Thanks, I will need it with my lucid controlling luck. I did have a lucid, only fragments though, I was in the right direction. I'm getting more magical/myth dreams. So close! I'm deciding to give myself multi goals, giving me a higher chance to remember one of them when lucid.
1. the keyblade thing.
2. Use magic
3. Shape shift into a pixie( I want to see what it would be like being that small!) Then kill someone.
4. Ask a dc where I could find my DG or ask a dc to help me in dream control.
 Does that seem good enough? I have bigger options now and a variety. If I get one down, I will have three more to do!

----------


## The Sandman

I went lucid last night. Almost immediately I tried my personal dream goal--to enter my worst and recurring childhood nightmare. I couldn't do it. I flew instead. I know I can fly.

I believe it is all about confidence. If anyone has any ideas, I'm very open. Last night was my chance.

----------


## RebelSeven

Well Rman, The demon appears by a portal that is a ring of ashes. You could try transporting there the same way! Make or find a ring of ashes and use it as a portal to your own basement where the demon would follow you.

----------


## RebelSeven

A lot of people talk about difficulty with flying and I think I have a tip that can really help. 

I have always been a really good flier, but suddenly flying became difficult for me. I could get up in the air but I would eventually glide back down to the ground like a paper airplane. So I got myself some help! Now if I ever have any trouble, I rub my hands together and when I take them apart, my palms are glowing white, they are boosters just like Iron mans! It is shocking how easy this is! It increases speed, increases agility, and is available whenever you need it!

----------


## The Sandman

> Well Rman, The demon appears by a portal that is a ring of ashes. You could try transporting there the same way! Make or find a ring of ashes and use it as a portal to your own basement where the demon would follow you.



That would be nice if I could (that is not to say that I can't!). Last night I drew a circle around myself, but no ashes appeared. I realized I should  have made a ring for the demon to appear. I tried, but it didn't really work either.

You made me remember in your other response that I actually did rub my hands together. It was something I have read on DV. I kind of felt it. It didn't really work or not work. I just started flying because I couldn't get into my nightmare.

I jump up and start flying easily. I stay heavy a lot. I can't get to high, but I am pretty good at it, but I couldn't make fireballs appear either. It is like I know that it is something that I'm trying to do that shouldn't be able to happen...as if flying is so normal, right?

Thanks for you input though. I always appreciate someone taking an interest, especially to help.

I think I'll try to fly to my old house and walk down into the basement. Then it might happen.

----------


## The Sandman

> Thanks, I will need it with my lucid controlling luck. I did have a lucid, only fragments though, I was in the right direction. I'm getting more magical/myth dreams. So close! I'm deciding to give myself multi goals, giving me a higher chance to remember one of them when lucid.
> 1. the keyblade thing.
> 2. Use magic
> 3. Shape shift into a pixie( I want to see what it would be like being that small!) Then kill someone.
> 4. Ask a dc where I could find my DG or ask a dc to help me in dream control.
>  Does that seem good enough? I have bigger options now and a variety. If I get one down, I will have three more to do!



I understand why you want  to have multiple goals. I used to want to control my own magic or powers, but now I think having a DG help me with dream control is a good idea. I believe that sometimes the suggestion needs to come from a different dream character. Then you won't believe that "you" are trying something that "you" made up. If someone else suggests it, you might believe it is true, and the confidence it offers will be what you really need.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

> I went lucid last night. Almost immediately I tried my personal dream goal--to enter my worst and recurring childhood nightmare. I couldn't do it. I flew instead. I know I can fly.
> 
> I believe it is all about confidence. If anyone has any ideas, I'm very open. Last night was my chance.



Yeah, I know how you feel. I WILDed last night and didn't get around to my goal either. I went through a trap door in the floor, intending it to be a tropical island on the other side. There was a lot of sunlit grass, and I knelt down and felt it to try and stabilize the dream, intending that I would be surrounded by rainforest when I stood up. But the dream dissolved anyway. 

So I guess I'll keep trying. 

Maybe I will just try flying to my destination as well, although I would really like to learn how to change my surroundings.

----------


## The Sandman

> Yeah, I know how you feel. I WILDed last night and didn't get around to my goal either. I went through a trap door in the floor, intending it to be a tropical island on the other side. There was a lot of sunlit grass, and I knelt down and felt it to try and stabilize the dream, intending that I would be surrounded by rainforest when I stood up. But the dream dissolved anyway. 
> 
> So I guess I'll keep trying. 
> 
> Maybe I will just try flying to my destination as well, although I would really like to learn how to change my surroundings.



I was discussing this with someone else today. I want to have someone else in my dream tell me how to conjure my powers. It won't feel like I came up with the answer of how to do it. Then I may have the confidence.

Other than that, I think practice may work. Continue intending, and couple that with thoughts during the day, and creating actions that mimic your desire. I am confident that I can work it out.

Good luck.

----------


## MrIrony

> That would be nice if I could (that is not to say that I can't!). Last night I drew a circle around myself, but no ashes appeared. I realized I should  have made a ring for the demon to appear. I tried, but it didn't really work either.
> 
> I think I'll try to fly to my old house and walk down into the basement. Then it might happen.



It would be weird if you would succeed in teleporting via ash circle and the first thing you would see is young yous terrified face while he turnes around and runs up the staircase. Then you would look down and see that you´re a demon. You would run after him to calm him down, but that just scare him more. Then he would disapear and you´d understand what you just did. ::doh:: 

Anyways, I think going to you´re old house is a good idea. Good luck.

----------


## Well now what?

An update from me.
I had a 'Layer Zero' lucid experience last night. In it I was on my driveway and was thinking about my task to fly. I knew I wanted to get it achieved as soon as possible, but instead of realizing it was a dream that I was currently in, I thought "Hmm, I'd better put some practise in." I began to practise flying so I'd be good at it when the time came.
How did I miss that one?

----------


## Perlinfalcon

> It would be weird if you would succeed in teleporting via ash circle and the first thing you would see is young yous terrified face while he turnes around and runs up the staircase. Then you would look down and see that you´re a demon. You would run after him to calm him down, but that just scare him more. Then he would disapear and you´d understand what you just did.
> 
> Anyways, I think going to you´re old house is a good idea. Good luck.



That's great! That would be so funny if that happened. Of course, now we've been talking about it, it just might. 





> Today 01:51 PMWell now what?
> An update from me.
> I had a 'Layer Zero' lucid experience last night. In it I was on my driveway and was thinking about my task to fly. I knew I wanted to get it achieved as soon as possible, but instead of realizing it was a dream that I was currently in, I thought "Hmm, I'd better put some practise in." I began to practise flying so I'd be good at it when the time came.
> How did I miss that one?



Good one!

So now an update from me. 

I tried flying to the island last night. I got just above the trees, lost the dream for a second, then found myself shooting into space. As I looked back down at the earth, it became a blue beach ball I was holding. I focused on a brown spot on the ball, hoping to make myself believe it was the island far below me. For I second I thought I was standing on a beach, then it turned out I was just drawing the scenery with a pencil in a sketchbook. I got sidetracked arguing with my DC sister and lost lucidity. 

What's with the scenery turning into objects in my hands? That's kind of frustrating. The dream was pretty early in the night, so it wasn't too vivid anyway. I'm just longing for one of those magical vivid lucids I have had in the past where everything feels so ultra real. 

Oh well. I did manage the basic task of the month during the dream, anyway.

----------


## RebelSeven

For everyone having trouble with magic or flying I have another tip. 

Day-dream! Play make-believe! 

Don't leave it all up for your subconscious to figure out. Find some time to have an imagination like you use to have as a kid (even if it is in your room with your door locked and the blinds closed). Really imagine yourself shooting fireballs, feel the energy build up in your hands, shoot imaginary monsters flying around, save a princess (or prince in my case  :smiley:  ) remember when we didn't care if it was possible or not? Remember when you would play and you would "see" the world you were creating? Like in a dream? 

Remember, *nothing* is difficult in a dream, you don't even have to _believe_ you can do something, playing make-believe in dream is good enough.

----------


## The Sandman

> It would be weird if...
> 
> Anyways, I think going to you´re old house is a good idea. Good luck.



LOL! Thanks MrIrony. I think I will just look for my old house.  :smiley:

----------


## The Sandman

> For everyone having trouble with magic or flying I have another tip. 
> 
> Day-dream! Play make-believe! 
> 
> Don't leave it all up for your subconscious to figure out. Find some time to have an imagination like you use to have as a kid (even if it is in your room with your door locked and the blinds closed). Really imagine yourself shooting fireballs, feel the energy build up in your hands, shoot imaginary monsters flying around, save a princess (or prince in my case  ) remember when we didn't care if it was possible or not? Remember when you would play and you would "see" the world you were creating? Like in a dream? 
> 
> Remember, *nothing* is difficult in a dream, you don't even have to _believe_ you can do something, playing make-believe in dream is good enough.



Yes. I here what you are saying. Intent, practice, play, imagine. It is all a matter of putting your dream goals into your conscious mind. These things visit you in your dreams. I will play as you recommend.

I have one question. Are you saying that if I'm in a lucid dream, I should just pretend I'm completing a goal without too much concern for my success? This would relieve my mind of fear of failure, or lack of confidence; I would simply play. I know this kind of practice can lead to future success. I've experience the increase in skill level with another goal; but am I right that you are saying to just play practice in a lucid?

----------


## RebelSeven

Kind of. What I'm suggesting is to treat the lucid like your imagination. When you were little I'm sure you built a fort either in your house or outside. Was it just a pile of pillows and a blanket? Was it just a ladder up to a wooden platform in a tree? Or was it a high security reinforced base that only secret agents could enter? When you looked at it, you wanted to see the highly fortified professional safe house...so _you did_

In that moment both realities _were the truth_

If I pointed at my computer right now and said "BAM!" it wouldn't explode. But I could imagine it exploded and dive under the desk to avoid debris and then start firing at the undercover agents who were coming to steal the files from my now destroyed laptop, but they throw gas canisters in and I can't see so I use the cover to grab my jet pack and zoom out the window, narrowly avoiding the fighter jet planes they had waiting for me on the roof. 

The creation and experience of a lucid dream is purely an act of imagination, something to play with, not to beat into submission. Because it's _not hard!_ You need no practice what-so-ever to imagine you have a bazooka and that you are taking out giant robots. When you think of your lucid dreams as simply an extension of your imagination and NOT another form of strange reality that you have to "figure out" than everything becomes easier.

Often, I even find myself making the sound effects as I shoot energy balls or fly  :Big laugh:

----------


## The Sandman

> Kind of. What I'm suggesting is to treat the lucid like your imagination. When you were little I'm sure you built a fort either in your house or outside. Was it just a pile of pillows and a blanket? Was it just a ladder up to a wooden platform in a tree? Or was it a high security reinforced base that only secret agents could enter? When you looked at it, you wanted to see the highly fortified professional safe house...so _you did_
> 
> In that moment both realities _were the truth_
> 
> If I pointed at my computer right now and said "BAM!" it wouldn't explode. But I could imagine it exploded and dive under the desk to avoid debris and then start firing at the undercover agents who were coming to steal the files from my now destroyed laptop, but they throw gas canisters in and I can't see so I use the cover to grab my jet pack and zoom out the window, narrowly avoiding the fighter jet planes they had waiting for me on the roof. 
> 
> The creation and experience of a lucid dream is purely an act of imagination, something to play with, not to beat into submission. Because it's _not hard!_ You need no practice what-so-ever to imagine you have a bazooka and that you are taking out giant robots. When you think of your lucid dreams as simply an extension of your imagination and NOT another form of strange reality that you have to "figure out" than everything becomes easier.
> 
> Often, I even find myself making the sound effects as I shoot energy balls or fly



Yes, I agree that my fort "was real" and I chose to view it as the super reinforced one. I did play care free imagining the impossible as simply what was happening. I also understand that it must be easy; I will not beat my lucid into submission.

 My question is, are you suggesting that if I can't make the ring of ashes appear and become red hot as I wish, then should I just pretend...while I'm in my dream, that it appears. If it doesn't appear, no big deal. Just pretend and have fun with it. I could then pretend that the demon appears in the circle of embers, and then pretend that he's reaching to grab me, and then run away as I did when I was a kid.

I do understand that I need to pretend in real life. I actually recreated part of it last night. I built a fire and made the circle and took pictures of it. I interacted with my goal. I acted on my intention. I actually had a dream of fire last night because of it. These steps, even if just imagining and playing, help get one to their goal.

As for being in a dream, if I'm having trouble, you are saying to just pretend and have fun rather than having to deal with failure...right?

Thanks

----------


## USA

I want to talk to a DC, but preferably my dream guide cause I haven't met him or her yet.

----------


## MrIrony

> If I pointed at my computer right now and said "BAM!" it wouldn't explode. But I could imagine it exploded and dive under the desk to avoid debris and then start firing at the undercover agents who were coming to steal the files from my now destroyed laptop, but they throw gas canisters in and I can't see so I use the cover to grab my jet pack and zoom out the window, narrowly avoiding the fighter jet planes they had waiting for me on the roof.



Excatly what I did. Good times. Thanks for the advice.

----------


## The Sandman

> For everyone having trouble with magic or flying I have another tip. 
> 
> Day-dream! Play make-believe! 
> 
> Don't leave it all up for your subconscious to figure out. Find some time to have an imagination like you use to have as a kid (even if it is in your room with your door locked and the blinds closed). Really imagine yourself shooting fireballs, feel the energy build up in your hands, shoot imaginary monsters flying around, save a princess (or prince in my case  ) remember when we didn't care if it was possible or not? Remember when you would play and you would "see" the world you were creating? Like in a dream? 
> 
> Remember, *nothing* is difficult in a dream, you don't even have to _believe_ you can do something, playing make-believe in dream is good enough.



Last night a DC told me to pretend with my Dream Goal. I pretended I was shooting fireballs from my hands. Later in the dream, the DC pointed me towards my daughter. She had a lighted ball which represented a fireball to help me pretend with a decent visual.

Pretty cool.

----------


## RebelSeven

> I could then pretend that the demon appears in the circle of embers, and then pretend that he's reaching to grab me, and then run away as I did when I was a kid.



This is better than nothing, but the goal is that by pretending it, it will actually happen in the dream, if you are expecting it _not_ to happen because you are consciously _pretending_ then it's counter productive. 

Make-believe is a better word, your making yourself believe it. Pretending in the real world is to "re-activate" the imagination, pretending in the dream makes it actually happen. You are hitting an important point though, in that you should not fear failure.

Life is all about the journey right?






> Excatly what I did. Good times. Thanks for the advice.



 ::lol::  awesome, little kids don't get all the fun! What happened in your daring escape?





> Last night a DC told me to pretend with my Dream Goal. I pretended I was shooting fireballs from my hands. Later in the dream, the DC pointed me towards my daughter. She had a lighted ball which represented a fireball to help me pretend with a decent visual.
> 
> Pretty cool.



Lol, you have a very literal mind. See, you focused on the fact that it was pretending, and not real. So you ended up playing with a lighted ball instead of shooting fireballs. Keep it up though  ::content:: 

You obviously care a lot about this, I can tell you are actually hearing me! I have no doubt you will eventually reach your goal, we just have to control your expectations in-dream, and your imagination can help with that.

----------


## ohmeej

You guys, I had my first lucid dream in like six months, out of nowhere! I just checked my phone in my dream and realized I was dreaming. I tried to remember my dream goals that I had written down. I was supposed to try and find my DG, but instead I ended up doing something else I had written down: calling myself to try and ask my subconscious questions. Well, it wouldn't work, so instead I looked at my dream-version friend Alyssa and said, "hey, you're a projection of my subconscious, right? So I can just ask you questions!" She nodded and I took out a pack of tarot cards and tried to get my answers from them, but she didn't even look at the card and answered my question very robotically and scientifically, so I figured I didn't even need the cards. 

Then I asked her what major I should go for. She said she didn't know. I urged her to think about it and she said Forensic Science. I was like Forensic Science? Are you kidding me? You have to understand that I am not a science/math person. I'm a literary girl, myself, so I just kind of quit asking questions.

----------


## JussiKala

Sigh. I'm lucky to even recall one dream per 3 weeks. Let alone have LDs. 

Just to let you know that I haven't forgotten this thread.

----------


## The Sandman

> Sigh. I'm lucky to even recall one dream per 3 weeks. Let alone have LDs. 
> 
> Just to let you know that I haven't forgotten this thread.



Sorry about that JussiKala. I have heard B vitamins may help with that. Maybe it only helps with having them; I don't know. It couldn't hurt though.

I would try some type of exertion. Heavy exercise, Laughter, a new  experience, or something like that. Also, make believe. That is what I'm doing to try to have a lucid. I believe these things should help with dream recall as well. That is just a guess though.

Good luck!

----------


## Taffy

I've been having some recall issues as well, only a few fragments a night. I had a lucid last week, but I never remember to stabilize, so it was pretty short. I started to fly, flapping my arms as wings but I didn't change into a bird at all. It's funny that you mention the pretending thing, rebelseven, I always pretend in real life how I want my lucids to play out. Good thing no one's walked in on me while I do that though  ::lol:: 

Anyway, I have high hopes for this summer. I can concentrate more on lucid dreaming without school getting in the way.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

> You guys, I had my first lucid dream in like six months, out of nowhere! I just checked my phone in my dream and realized I was dreaming. I tried to remember my dream goals that I had written down. I was supposed to try and find my DG, but instead I ended up doing something else I had written down: calling myself to try and ask my subconscious questions. Well, it wouldn't work, so instead I looked at my dream-version friend Alyssa and said, "hey, you're a projection of my subconscious, right? So I can just ask you questions!" She nodded and I took out a pack of tarot cards and tried to get my answers from them, but she didn't even look at the card and answered my question very robotically and scientifically, so I figured I didn't even need the cards. 
> 
> Then I asked her what major I should go for. She said she didn't know. I urged her to think about it and she said Forensic Science. I was like Forensic Science? Are you kidding me? You have to understand that I am not a science/math person. I'm a literary girl, myself, so I just kind of quit asking questions.



Good try ohmeej! Not quite what you intended to do, but you're getting close. I called myself on the phone once. It was a very interesting experience.





> JussiKala
> 
>     Sigh. I'm lucky to even recall one dream per 3 weeks. Let alone have LDs.
> 
>     Just to let you know that I haven't forgotten this thread.



Thanks for checking in. 

I can understand your pain. Are you writing down everything you can remember in the morning? Even little fragments? Sometimes I don't feel like that is worth it, but the more little pieces I write down, the more I remember. That's what I had to do to get out of my last dry spell.





> I've been having some recall issues as well, only a few fragments a night. I had a lucid last week, but I never remember to stabilize, so it was pretty short. I started to fly, flapping my arms as wings but I didn't change into a bird at all.



Good try! You'll get it soon. Like you were saying, just imagine it in detail during the day. It will be interesting to see how you do it. I already compulsively imagine turning into a bird every day. I wonder how much trouble I will have when I actually try it in a dream.

And there you have it! Post 100! Thanks everyone for keeping this thread happening!

----------


## The Sandman

@PerlinFalcon: 



> I called myself on the phone once. It was a very interesting experience.



Awesome! That would be interesting to try!

----------


## isaace

My goal is to also find my dream guide.  ::D:

----------


## MrIrony

> awesome, little kids don't get all the fun! What happened in your daring escape?



I didn´t escape. Non of my enemies survived long enough. :mwahaha:  ::twisted::

----------


## RebelSeven

XD A dream warrior I see!

Has anyone ever become a samurai in a lucid? Its my next goal.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

> XD A dream warrior I see!
> 
> Has anyone ever become a samurai in a lucid? Its my next goal.



I haven't but that sounds really cool. Do you want to keep us updated on it? I would like to hear about your adventures!

----------


## Coolb3rt

not a samauri but I did fight off ninja monkeys in a ld with a katana (that was my favorite ld I have had)

----------


## RebelSeven

XD now THAT sounds like fun, I'll keep you guys posted if I can manage to remember my goal

----------


## MrIrony

I just can´t seem to get my dream control better. The best weapon I had in my lucid dreams so far was a sword made of hollow plastic tubes. And the worst part is, that I can use magic easily and have a huge arsenal of different weapons in my NON-lucid dreams. :tongue2:  Maybe I should take a break and just walk around my dreams for a while. Maybe I find the answer that way.

----------


## The Sandman

> I just can´t seem to get my dream control better. The best weapon I had in my lucid dreams so far was a sword made of hollow plastic tubes. And the worst part is, that I can use magic easily and have a huge arsenal of different weapons in my NON-lucid dreams. Maybe I should take a break and just walk around my dreams for a while. Maybe I find the answer that way.



Interesting. Maybe walking around is your best bet. Keep your lucid stabilized and see what happens. I was thinking about this myself. Try looking in your pockets and see what you find. Maybe nothing, but maybe something. I think what is out in the open may not be impressive, but every hidden place can surprise.

Of course, I have similar problems, so I'll be trying my own advice and hope it works.

----------


## MrIrony

> Interesting. Maybe walking around is your best bet. Keep your lucid stabilized and see what happens. I was thinking about this myself. Try looking in your pockets and see what you find. Maybe nothing, but maybe something. I think what is out in the open may not be impressive, but every hidden place can surprise.
> 
> Of course, I have similar problems, so I'll be trying my own advice and hope it works.



Thanks. :smiley:  Hope you find an answer to your problems. I was also thinking of making another task.

*Get some music to my dreams.* 
This should help me greatly in controlling what my dreams will be like. And it shouldn´t be too hard, I just need an iPod. So, my next task would be to just walk around my dreams and see what I find while listening to this:

----------


## The Sandman

> Thanks. Hope you find an answer to your problems. I was also thinking of making another task.
> 
> *Get some music to my dreams.* 
> This should help me greatly in controlling what my dreams will be like. And it shouldn´t be too hard, I just need an iPod. So, my next task would be to just walk around my dreams and see what I find while listening to this:



That would be awesome! I would like to hear that in my dreams as well!

----------


## jguitar

Well, once I get to having well-controlled dreams, I have a plethora of things to do.

Someone said something like this earlier in the thread, about writing music or lyrics. That one stands out to me. I have always been able to come up with nice things to play on my guitar, but _never_ lyrics. I would love to be able to write lyrics. So, why not try in a dream? Also, once I get real good at this, I'll try talking to my subconscious or something crazy and insightful like that.

----------


## MrIrony

C´mon people, say something! I can´t stand silence. (Or textlessness or whatever.)

----------


## Perlinfalcon

The only update I have is this:

The night before last I became somewhat lucid and wasted my time chasing the Easter bunny and trying to steal his chocolate eggs. I thought it was the task of the month for some reason. 

Then I had a non-lucid where I was trying to take a ferry to a tropical island. 

Oh well. Not quite there yet. I'm surprised at how hard this has been. Mostly because my LD frequency is way down. Too much stress, perhaps. Things should be quieting down within a couple of weeks, though.

----------


## The Sandman

> The night before last I became somewhat lucid and wasted my time chasing the Easter bunny and trying to steal his chocolate eggs. I thought it was the task of the month for some reason.



That's rich!

BTW, it was not a complete waste. Your intention came through in thinking about the TOM. I still find that pretty amazing, though LD pros won't find any consolation in that.

----------


## MrIrony

Thank you.

----------


## MrIrony

I haven´t had lucids as frequently as usual, but I quess that´s because I´ve been stressed because of so many tests at school. (End of this term.) As my new term begins tomorrow, there shouldn´t be so much stress, so I should get my task done soon.
....
Edit: And I was right! Last night I had a lucid where I managed to almost complete my task #1. If I can do it again in another LD, then it´s task complete.

----------


## Krake

Oh, this idea sounds fun!

So, my task for my next lucid dream is to lick a lot of different things. I prefer keeping it simple for now. If I set my aims too high it'll just end up with me being diasppointed I didn't reach them.

So, when I'll be done with the licking, I'll tell you how the things tasted  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

Maybe I started too ambitious. I'm gonna change my task:

Reach into my pocket and see what I find.

This should be a good beginning task. I'll work my way up eventually.
And congrats on your task MrIrony  ::D:  Reading it was pretty entertaining lol

----------


## The Sandman

> Maybe I started too ambitious. I'm gonna change my task:
> 
> Reach into my pocket and see what I find.



String...or nothing.
No, really, nice task. I once found exactly what I needed in my pocket. It doesn't matter what it was.
It is also a good task because I believe that the unknown promotes the manifestation of something. That is actually much better than trying a specific lucid task like shooting fireballs (one of my goals), and failing because of lack of confidence. Reaching into a pocket is a sure thing. Whatever you find is success!

----------


## MrIrony

So, I didn´t have a lucid last night, but I had a dream where I was armed with a chakram that had four keyblades attached to it with chains, so that makes up for not having a lucid. ::D:  Seriously, that chakram was cool.

----------


## sjasogun1

I have an idea I did last night in a Semi-Lucid (I didn't do it on purpose but the situation kinda demanded some action). Defeat Voldemort using Naruto techniques. I used Rasengan myself. It was kinda easy, although I suppose Voldemort not fighting back had something to do with that lol.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

@Krake- 

What an interesting task. I would be nervous to lick things in dreams for fear something might taste really bad. But I bet you'll get some interesting results. I also bet it's a great way to stabilize things. 

@Anthonyyy0-

Good luck! Even though It may feel like you are downshifting, those mystery tasks are often the most fun. It's really cool to find what your dreaming mind will come up with. Mine is great at creating tiny intricate objects that fascinate me. 

@ MrIrony-

Congrats on the keyblade dream. Sounds pretty cool. What was your task exactly? Was it to use dream weapons to fight someone? Didn't you do that in the dream?

----------


## MrIrony

> @ MrIrony-
> 
> Contests on the keyblade dream. Sounds pretty cool. What was your task exactly? Was it to use dream weapons to fight someone? Didn't you do that in the dream?



My task was to learn to use magic or summon a weapon. And yes, I did use a weapon in a dream, now I just want to do it again to make sure I can summon it anytime I want.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Stupid auto-correct. I meant congrats, not contests.

But that's cool. Do you want to summon the same weapon each time or do you want to use different ones?

----------


## MrIrony

> Stupid auto-correct. I meant congrats, not contests.
> 
> But that's cool. Do you want to summon the same weapon each time or do you want to use different ones?



I don´t care what kind of weapon I get if it works. For now. Maybe someday I´ll decide what weapon I want to use. Probably chakrams. Those things are cool.

----------


## Krake

> @Krake- 
> 
> What an interesting task. I would be nervous to lick things in dreams for fear something might taste really bad. But I bet you'll get some interesting results. I also bet it's a great way to stabilize things.



I made it!

Last night I became lucid in a dream in which some sort of elite security agent was following me with a machine gun. I had already gotten on a train and climbed the roof of the train to escape him, but suddenly he appeared on the roof, too. This was when I became lucid. The very first second I was still afraid and thought of flying away as I almost always do in lucids, but then I decided that this would either make me lose lucidity or destabilize the dream. So I decided for practising a bit of dream control and stabilization instead.
I turned around to that agent, said "This is _my_ dream" and he vanished. Then I rubbed my hands right away and licked them afterwards. They tasted of nothing. Then I climbed down the outside of the train, licked its outer wall (which tasted a bit of iron and was quite cold) and a golden wing-shaped earring that was hanging from the side of the train (it tasted very sour and a bit of iron, too). When I climbed down from the train and set my feet onto the ground I noticed the train was standing still inside a building now. So I walked into another room and started licking the floor (which tasted of nothing, but was very dry and dusty).

I'm so happy  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

Congrats krake  :smiley: 

Got a real good feeling about spring break. Hoping to get my first WILD.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Hooray Krake! That's awesome! Cool that the one guy disappeared so easily. 

Do you plan on picking another task now? Or are you going to keep licking things?

----------


## Krake

I'll try the task of the month now. Picking a bouquet of flowers seems doable to me  :smiley: 

And then I might try and play Sucker Punch. I imagine trying to find a map, a lighter, a knife, a key and something special I don't know yet to be really interesting. I hope those will be five little quests full of surprises. Who knows where I'll find these things?

But I'll definitely keep on licking things, too, mainly because it is fun. But also because it's a good way to stabilize.

----------


## sandman95

I want to WILD and i want to find one of two DC. My grandfather R.I.P. or this woman that was in one of my LD.

----------


## Coolb3rt

I had a non lucid dream the other night that I had wings (no lucid fail) and it is my fav dream, I want to do that again with lucidity
cuz it was so realistic!!!

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Had my first lucid in like a month and I thought about my island task but it seemed too hard at the time. So I just did the basic task of the month and then tried to catch up to my giant eagle and failed.

----------


## MrIrony

Gongrats Krake and Perlinfalcon.

----------


## MrIrony

I managed to do my first task! :woohoo:  So from now on i´m trying to get music to my dreams.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Hey, MrIrony, you're really cleaning up here! Glad you got your task done to your liking. Too bad you ended up killing that girl from your class first, but what's another DC casualty? At least it turned into a proper battle after that. 

The music thing shouldn't be too hard for you. Looking forward to hearing about it soon!

----------


## Lexeaus

Mine should probably be to actually figure out HOW to lucid dream consistently. But I have found that I can greatly influence what I dream about just by concentrating on something specific (an idea, person, etc.) and I usually have a dream about it, so I can probably just do that until I start LDing.

----------


## MrIrony

> Hey, MrIrony, you're really cleaning up here! Glad you got your task done to your liking. Too bad you ended up killing that girl from your class first, but what's another DC casualty? At least it turned into a proper battle after that. 
> 
> The music thing shouldn't be too hard for you. Looking forward to hearing about it soon!



Yeah, I´ll be looking forward to _hearing_ about it too.

----------


## dreamcatcher81

i think its how the dreamer  interprets death. I dreamed (non lucid) someone was comming to kill me and some of my friends in a apt we were staying in. i remember having a gun in my hand, seeing the person that wanted to do us harm and then shooting my weapon for whatever reason the gun didnt work but the other guys gun did, when i got shot i braced my self for the pain i was sure to feel instead it felt like my being seperated in to several pieces kind of like the way a plate brakes on the floor then immediately comming back together again. Thats all i can remember what i dont remember is waking up after getting shot. My explaination is that Im not really afraid of death its self cause i know we continue after physical life i have personally experienced this several times and i just knew before i even knew but what i am afraid of is the pain that may come with death.

----------


## The Sandman

Good job completing your task Krake. I need to pay attention to my dream goals the next time I become lucid.

----------


## Krake

> Mine should probably be to actually figure out HOW to lucid dream consistently. But I have found that I can greatly influence what I dream about just by concentrating on something specific (an idea, person, etc.) and I usually have a dream about it, so I can probably just do that until I start LDing.



That sounds like a good way to start LDing! If concentrating on something specific often makes you dream about it, you could also try and make yourself do a reality check every time this specific thing appears. So if it appears in your dream then, you'll have a higher chance of getting lucid.

----------


## Taffy

Got my task done last night. I had a two dollar bill in my hands but the picture on it didn't seem right... After a reality check I knew I was dreaming. Reached into my right pocket. Found... nothing. In my left pocket I found... a piece of gum. Gee. I was expecting something a LITTLE more exciting. Well, I guess it counts anyway. I'm not sure what I want to do next though.

----------


## Amity

> *March 14, 2011*
> After reading some other users' goals, I've decided to use my next lucid dream for creative inspiration.
> I'm doing my final year at film school and I have a major assignment coming up...
> My goal is to use my LD to experiment with visuals to use in my film (it's an art piece using lights.)



I completed my task on *March 28, 2011*.
I've been a bit slack about filling out my DJ, but the post is finally up...
Here's a link if you'd like to read the whole thing:
Porno Nightmare + Personal Lucid Task - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

Or here's an excerpt of just the part where I completed my task:
Percy and I began using our fingers and paint brushes to create images out of light in mid-air.
The children started making requests, such as their names. I would write the whole name with my finger, but nothing would appear until the end, when all the letters would come to life in bright colours and dance in the air.
I remember one girl saying, Do one for me! so I asked what her name was and she told me it was Jennifer. I just wrote 'Jen' but this one didn't work.

I realised I was side-tracked from my task so I ran over to a quiet area to experiment.
At first, I could only make dots in the air, so I decided to make use of the spinning wheel at the playground. I conjured multiple strings of fairy lights, which I wrapped around the spinning wheel. I gave it a big spin and it all unraveled and the fairy lights flew everywhere... It looked awesome!

Thanks guys; I will post a new goal soon!  :OK Bye now:

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Anthonyyy! Yayyy! A piece of gummm! Seriously, congratulations. Are you going to try the bird thing next? I'm campaigning for it to be TotM next month, actually. We'll see if that happens. 

Amity! Cool dream! Are you going to be able to use that effect somehow? I really like the idea.

----------


## Taffy

> Anthonyyy! Yayyy! A piece of gummm! Seriously, congratulations. Are you going to try the bird thing next? I'm campaigning for it to be TotM next month, actually. We'll see if that happens.



 Lol  :smiley:  my subconscious needs to stop being so boring
Yeah, I'm gonna get started with it. If its still too dificult I'll change it to something a bit more simple.

Also that sounds really awesome, Amity. Bet your project is gonna rock.

----------


## The Sandman

> Got my task done last night. I had a two dollar bill in my hands but the picture on it didn't seem right... After a reality check I knew I was dreaming. Reached into my right pocket. Found... nothing. In my left pocket I found... a piece of gum. Gee. I was expecting something a LITTLE more exciting. Well, I guess it counts anyway. I'm not sure what I want to do next though.



I once reached into a pocked and pulled out a knife. It was what I needed, but I knew what I needed.
I think if you reach into your pocket blindly as an exercise, finding gum is right on. You are probably
disappointed because you didn't put it in your mouth and chew dream gum. That would have been
pretty cool.

So let me ask directly, did you chew the gum?

----------


## Taffy

> I once reached into a pocked and pulled out a knife. It was what I needed, but I knew what I needed.
> I think if you reach into your pocket blindly as an exercise, finding gum is right on. You are probably
> disappointed because you didn't put it in your mouth and chew dream gum. That would have been
> pretty cool.
> 
> So let me ask directly, did you chew the gum?



Haha. Nope, just tossed it aside and continued on. Just seemed ridiculous at the time. Next time I see gum in my dream I'll chew it ^-^

----------


## Linnypig

My goal right now is to create an object.
Either that or change an object into what I want it to be...

I can create people, but not objects. Weird much?  :Sad:

----------


## PercyLucid

> I completed my task on *March 28, 2011*.
> I've been a bit slack about filling out my DJ, but the post is finally up...
> Here's a link if you'd like to read the whole thing:
> Porno Nightmare + Personal Lucid Task - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource
> 
> Or here's an excerpt of just the part where I completed my task:
> Percy and I began using our fingers and paint brushes to create images out of light in mid-air.
> The children started making requests, such as their names. I would write the whole name with my finger, but nothing would appear until the end, when all the letters would come to life in bright colours and dance in the air.
> I remember one girl saying, “Do one for me!” so I asked what her name was and she told me it was Jennifer. I just wrote 'Jen' but this one didn't work.
> ...



Indeed a cool dream!  I did not know about this thread before!

What do you want me to accomplish? Who shall I defeat now?  :Fame:   :tongue2:   ::D: 

Mhuahahaha

----------


## whereiswolf

My current goal is to shapeshift into many different fictional creatures. So far i have only shapeshifted into a werewolf.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

@ whereiswolf:

Very cool! Any idea what creature(s) you want to try first? I love shapeshifting tasks!

Percy:

Honored to have you here. Who you pulverize next is up to you. Give yourself a good challenge. I want to hear all about it. You have the best dreams.

----------


## JussiKala

Had 2 LDs this night.

Both collapsed within 3 seconds of becoming lucid, even though I was calm, and paid lots of attention to the enviroment.

So.. Still no progress..

----------


## Taffy

> Had 2 LDs this night.
> 
> Both collapsed within 3 seconds of becoming lucid, even though I was calm, and paid lots of attention to the enviroment.
> 
> So.. Still no progress..



But you're getting there at least. 2 short lucids > none at all  :tongue2:  good luck

----------


## The Sandman

Yea, don't get too frustrated. Experienced people may become lucid, acknowledge their lucidity in their dream, and then wake up. I've read it
more than once. The thing about categorizing your lucid dreams as lucid is that you can see exactly how many times a month you go lucid...on average.

Remember that intention is a major part of going lucid. I know someone who practices all day awareness. Think about lucidity every 10 minutes.
Do an RC every 10 minutes or imagine yourself flying, or proclaim, "Hey, I'm dreaming," every 10 minutes.

There are other things you can do if that is too intense. Talk to a dream guide--but whatever you do, appreciate the lucid moments. They are important.

----------


## JussiKala

I've had 7 seconds of lucidity within the past 2 months.

It's hard to appreciate that, but I appreciate my progress anyhow. 2 years ago, I could remember one dream per 2 months. Now I'm remembering 2 dreams per night.

Let's see where this takes me. I'm the complete opposite of a natural dreamer, but I'm getting better.

----------


## The Sandman

> I've had 7 seconds of lucidity within the past 2 months.
> 
> It's hard to appreciate that, but I appreciate my progress anyhow. 2 years ago, I could remember one dream per 2 months. Now I'm remembering 2 dreams per night.
> 
> Let's see where this takes me. I'm the complete opposite of a natural dreamer, but I'm getting better.



I understand completely. Play games. Turn lights off--then "shoot fireballs" from your
hand as you turn on the light. The important thing here is active intent. It didn't even
work for me, but it did effect a dream, and it will be better than nothing. Plus, you should
repeat this many times--this or other exercises. Do reality checks. Personally, I think it is better to look up in waking life and say, "Hey, I'm dreaming!" than to say, "Am I dreaming?"

Either way, have active intention.

I just had a dream where I saw a picture of a young lady holding up a hand with 6 fingers. I knew it had to do with lucidity. I did not become lucid. I have been averaging 2 lucids a month, but am dry this month.

Keep intending. That is the best this non-dream-guide can offer.

----------


## PercyLucid

OK.  What do I exactly have to do here?

*JussiKala* 

Besides of what was told by Rman.
My best advice... Keep focused on dreaming.  Keep focused on your goal and the reward of such goal.  Keep goals accordingly with your abilities... if you are in the position of seconds of lucidity... make sure your goal is have short fly... or something very basic.  That way, you will have a do-able goal and you will not get frustrated.

With your recall, having short LDs and with your positivism, you are closer than you imagine.

*Perlinfalcon*
You call it...  :smiley:  Something inspirational, maybe?

----------


## JussiKala

> I understand completely. Play games. Turn lights off--then "shoot fireballs" from your
> hand as you turn on the light. The important thing here is active intent. It didn't even
> work for me, but it did effect a dream, and it will be better than nothing. Plus, you should
> repeat this many times--this or other exercises. Do reality checks. Personally, I think it is better to look up in waking life and say, "Hey, I'm dreaming!" than to say, "Am I dreaming?"
> 
> Either way, have active intention.
> 
> I just had a dream where I saw a picture of a young lady holding up a hand with 6 fingers. I knew it had to do with lucidity. I did not become lucid. I have been averaging 2 lucids a month, but am dry this month.
> 
> Keep intending. That is the best this non-dream-guide can offer.



I'm currently planning on ADA, analyzing my dream journal for common elements that are not included in my daily life (most likely not going to find any. Need more dreams, only 40 recorded now), and reality checking whenever I feel like something is wrong, and doubting reality.

I do think my logical thinking has improved. The last lucid, I became aware of the dream when my friend wore a pink shirt. That is something that would never happen IRL. Then I got confirmation when I saw two of him creeping up behind me. I managed to do the nose pinch RC. Did it just to experience it in dream, since  that had only happened once before.

Then the dream collapsed.

My lucid goal here was just a simple one: to count my fingers. In itself, it's nothing. But as a goal it means something. It would be the first thing I would actually remember to do within an LD. Once I get that done, I can move on to something better.

We'll see where it goes. Probably should stop derailing the thread now.

----------


## The Sandman

> OK.  What do I exactly have to do here?



Since you seem to be in control of your lucids, and this thread allows you to choose your own dream goals and discuss them,
I would say you can do what ever you want!  :smiley: 

I only remembered that I had a personal dream goal in 1 lucid, and I don't have many anyway, so I need to be a little more efficient.

----------


## PercyLucid

> I'm currently planning on ADA, analyzing my dream journal for common elements that are not included in my daily life (most likely not going to find any. Need more dreams, only 40 recorded now), and reality checking whenever I feel like something is wrong, and doubting reality.
> 
> I do think my logical thinking has improved. The last lucid, I became aware of the dream when my friend wore a pink shirt. That is something that would never happen IRL. Then I got confirmation when I saw two of him creeping up behind me. I managed to do the nose pinch RC. Did it just to experience it in dream, since  that had only happened once before.
> 
> Then the dream collapsed.
> 
> My lucid goal here was just a simple one: to count my fingers. In itself, it's nothing. But as a goal it means something. It would be the first thing I would actually remember to do within an LD. Once I get that done, I can move on to something better.
> 
> We'll see where it goes. Probably should stop derailing the thread now.



Hey, it is something good to bring here.  For what I see this thread is to learn and grow... so it is good for you and for others to share your improvements and such.





> Since you seem to be in control of your lucids, and this thread allows you to choose your own dream goals and discuss them,
> I would say you can do what ever you want! 
> 
> I only remembered that I had a personal dream goal in 1 lucid, and I don't have many anyway, so I need to be a little more efficient.



Mmmmmmmmmm.... nothing really, metaphysical goals mainly.  Call something  :tongue2:  (No birds tho  ::lol:: )

----------


## The Sandman

> Mmmmmmmmmm.... nothing really, metaphysical goals mainly.  Call something  (No birds tho )



That sound almost ambivalent. You have achieved the TotM and the TotY, now you are
moving on the the Personal Lucid Task thread, but...mmmm...you don't really have any goals? Maybe a metaphysical goal--call something? I don't know.  :Cheeky: 

Why don't you make up a short poem in your dream. I love dream creativity.

Imagine Mozart hearing a symphony in a dream? I made up a portion of a decent song, both lyric and tune, in a dream. It is really strange to wake up with free song. I mean, I have written in waking life and it's hard.

----------


## Betropper

Since i've recently been having a lot of Lucids (although they either faded in a few seconds or were not vivid). I've made some goals for them. The ones in my sig are mostly my long term goals, but the first few I'd like to accomplish soon.

----------


## PercyLucid

> That sound almost ambivalent. You have achieved the TotM and the TotY, now you are
> moving on the the Personal Lucid Task thread, but...mmmm...you don't really have any goals? Maybe a metaphysical goal--call something? I don't know. 
> 
> Why don't you make up a short poem in your dream. I love dream creativity.
> 
> Imagine Mozart hearing a symphony in a dream? I made up a portion of a decent song, both lyric and tune, in a dream. It is really strange to wake up with free song. I mean, I have written in waking life and it's hard.



*Here... I am not into songs... but I did something*
09.05.2011Composing a song I (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was driving my car and going to the mall with my wife.  It was night, very late, but for some reason the mall was open and full of cars.  The cars were driving recklessly and it was hard to park, there were little to no parking spots left.

I parked in a place but I was not well parked, so I decided to park in other spot.  I parked in reverse gear so it would be faster to get out when I was back.  However, I noticed that after parking, I was parked in drive... I told my wife and she said it was OK.  I told her no way, I was parked in reverse.  I pointed at the gears and said, "See... it is on reverse!"  When I noticed it was on Drive... 

I told her I was dreaming, that this was making no sense at all.  My wife started complained and got mad at me.  She started arguing that I was wasting valuable time.  I started to fly and left my "wife" speaking and shouting in the middle of the now empty parking lot.

I took a flight but realized my dream was stable and clear enough.  While I was flying I started to recall that I needed to do something that was requested over Dreamviews... I took me a while to remember, until I remembered Rman told me to compose something in a dream.  I found it funny because I am not into music at all, and neither into poetry.

I chanted the following:

- Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiireeeeeeee  eeeeeee, oh fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiireeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
- oh fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiireeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, of fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiireeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
- great fire, that burns it all
- like the phoenix..... I rose....... from fiiiiiireeeeeeee"

I decided it was good signing and enough.  I decided to look for Amity.  I got to a big lot with signs.  It was day now and I could see on a sign, "This is Amity:  We are astrally connected, we always have been.  I influence and change my dream world, so you do on mine"

I flew for a while more until my dream started to vanish, so I decided to L-DEILD
09.05.2011More Fire song (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a FA in my room.  I found funny that my L-DEILD technique failed, as it was fail-proof... I decided to write down my dreams, so I went to the kitchen table and opened the microwave for light... but it never opened. 

I looked around and my vision was very blurry, found it out but I thought I might be tired. My wife woke up and said what I was doing up in the middle of the night.  I told her the Microwave was not working, that I might been dreaming. She told me to stop talking junk and to go back to bed, that the microwave always worked bad (it does on my dreams, lol) I told her that I did not feel awake.  I jumped a couple times but did not levitate.  My wife got mad at me and started to talk out loud.  I showed her my hand and told me, "So, having four tiny fingers is normal for you?"  She said, "Yes"  and kept complaining  I just crushed the door and left flying while my wife was arguing.  

It was day now and I decided to fly at high speed. I was about to look for Amity when  I reached a big home where I met with my brother.  I told my brother to compose a song about fire for me, to make my song longer.  

My brother said he needed inspiration.  I invited him to do pyrokinesis.  His hands started to release smoke, but never fire.  However, he said:

- Oh fiiiiiiiiiiireeeeeeeeee,
you destroy treeeeeeeeeeeeees,
make them fall
crash some trains
carrying teeeeeeeeees!

My brother said he needed a fire costume. He said he needed to go home to look for one.  I touched him hoping his outfit would change, without success.  He insisted in leaving.  I told him that he was not my real brother as we were not sharing a dream.  If he left, he would vanish.  He left so I decided to fly away and look for Amity when I woke up.

----------


## The Sandman

> *Here... I am not into songs... but I did something...*



This entire post just made my night!    ::banana:: 

Lucidity seems to come easily to you. I envy you that so much, but that is obvious on
this forum.

I love the song, ridiculous as it is, because it is so-o typical for a dream. I assume all the eeeeeee's are long eeeeee's? Then, you LDEILD (whatever that is...maybe you'll clue me in) and ask a DC to come up with more...just awesome. You are coming up with a song via a third party. Lol!

Thanks Percy

----------


## PercyLucid

L-DEILD stands for Lucid-Dream Exit Induced lucid dream.  Pretty much is starting to WILD as you witness your very lucid dream crumbling.  
As my brother was a dream character, I asked my conscious to come up with more.

Yep, it was long eeeee.  I just sang it recalling from the dream and that piece of song last exactly 22 seconds, so figure the eees  :smiley: 

Thanks for the compliments! I almost forgot though... I queued in the dream for a few moments trying to recall it.

----------


## PercyLucid

And my "brother's" piece, 12 seconds.
But I though you were going to LMAO on me, because the song is terrible, lol... it is the first time I sang on a lucid dream  :tongue2:

----------


## Taffy

> And my "brother's" piece, 12 seconds.
> But I though you were going to LMAO on me, because the song is terrible, lol... it is the first time I sang on a lucid dream



I thought it was pretty epic  :smiley:  
You should record it IRL

----------


## The Sandman

> I thought it was pretty epic  
> You should record it IRL



Anthonyy0,

Don't you prefer IWL (In Waking Life)? My dreams are real life!  :smiley:

----------


## The Sandman

> L-DEILD stands for Lucid-Dream Exit Induced lucid dream.  Pretty much is starting to WILD as you witness your very lucid dream crumbling.  
> As my brother was a dream character, I asked my conscious to come up with more.
> 
> Yep, it was long eeeee.  I just sang it recalling from the dream and that piece of song last exactly 22 seconds, so figure the eees 
> 
> Thanks for the compliments! I almost forgot though... I queued in the dream for a few moments trying to recall it.



Yea, I was laughing about the song, but being a dream song, my expectation is not what it would be in waking life, so no, can't laugh at you--I'll
laugh with you.  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

> Anthonyy0,
> 
> Don't you prefer IWL (In Waking Life)? My dreams are real life!



I've never thought of that. It does make more sense though  ::D:

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Percy:

Your dream was absolutely hilarious. I love the song! It's so stupid! i hope that's not an insult. I just love stupid dream songs.

So, usually this thread is for people to make up their own goals. I can see you are really not that interested in that. I guess that's not that surprising considering you are a natural lucid dreamer and have probably used up a lot of ideas and find it harder to challenge yourself.

But I really like reading about how you accomplish goals and I would like to keep you involved in this thread. So can we say that your personal lucid task is to achieve goals that you choose from our suggestions on this thread? It's kind of fudging the rules a little, but I'd like to keep you around.

----------


## The Sandman

> Mmmmmmmmmm.... nothing really, metaphysical goals mainly.  Call something  (No birds tho )



So, what are your metaphysical goals?

----------


## Osmodin

My goal is to continue my Dragon's Key dream and unlock the big door with it and retrieve the magic staff in there. After the boss battle of course.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Percy:
> 
> Your dream was absolutely hilarious. I love the song! It's so stupid! i hope that's not an insult. I just love stupid dream songs.
> 
> So, usually this thread is for people to make up their own goals. I can see you are really not that interested in that. I guess that's not that surprising considering you are a natural lucid dreamer and have probably used up a lot of ideas and find it harder to challenge yourself.
> 
> But I really like reading about how you accomplish goals and I would like to keep you involved in this thread. So can we say that your personal lucid task is to achieve goals that you choose from our suggestions on this thread? It's kind of fudging the rules a little, but I'd like to keep you around.



Thanks  :smiley:   It will be an honor.  Well, I found interesting the dream that rman asked me to, because I never sang on a lucid dream.  And no, it is not an insult, the song was stupid lol.

I'll look for something!





> So, what are your metaphysical goals?



They are kind of deep dreaming goals.  I want to reach deeper states of consciousness.  

I'll keep a look around here and when something comes up, I'll post it  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, I wanted my 500th dream to be epic or at least, over than decent.

I managed to induce a nice LD

16.05.2011Exploring Space (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The 500th dream was coming up.  I was aware that with 500 dreams I would get the "Epic Dream Journal" award.  I wanted to have an epic lucid dream and I knew it was a one lifetime opportunity, so no chances to make it wrong.

I was living with some friends for some reason.  I had a girl friend instead of a wife.  She was very different from my wife as well. We went to the beach and we were going to have sex. She told me that she would meet me later after doing some assignment I had.  She was very happy to see me.

I realized all the nonsense of the dream and turned lucid.  I decided to take a flight to make my dream very stable.  I flew over a huge town.  It was night and I could see the whole town lit.  I was happy as it was a high quality lucid dream. 

I flew over a lake between the tall buildings.  I could see boats floating and also, submarines.  In addition, I saw like stores that were sunk, but they were supposed to be like that, as I could see customers inside (it was made out of glass)

Double consciousness triggered.  I could feel one of my cats and the dream quality dramatically fell.  I needed and epic dream to celebrate my 500th dream.  I grabbed a piece of bush and started to squish it with my hands, so I would stay anchored to my dream.  It worked fine, double consciousness ended and the dream quality skyrocketed once again.

I got to a more quiet place of downtown.  However, it looked more like a low end neighborhood.  I found a dog that needed to be walked either on the dream or Astral plane.  I was going to walk the dog and see if it changed the physical plane and actually walked the real dog.  I realized it made no sense what I was saying.

I decided to enter a building and see what my mind created.  There were a few people, but they were acting very dumb.  I found a container with Cola Cao (chocolate powder) so I opened and tasted it.  It looked like blue crystals, but it tasted like the real thing.  As I was about to exit this weird house, I saw a giant yellow plastic duck next to me.  The nonsense surprised me.  

I looked up to the sky and saw the moon.  I decided to fly to the moon, however, when I started to reach it, it fell!  It started to melt until it vanished.  I was wondering what could I do by then.

I decided to have a flight in Space.  I was sure another moon was going to spawn.  As I reach to space, I saw several black holes and explosions

 











Different shapes and a lot of colors were seen during this flight.  Some of these happened right on my head, but I did not feel anything and it did not changed the path of my dream.

I saw a wormhole and decided to enter it.  I started to travel at high speed until I got to a different dimension.  All I could see was nothingness... a few seconds later, I saw a lot of starts and different colored letters... as weird as it sound.  It looked freaking like Sesame Street!!!  Each time I stepped on one of this letters, I could hear the sound of it.  

I stayed there for a few moment and decided to take off again.  I saw another wormhole and entered it.  I got to a different planet.  It looked like the Earth, there were humans and everything, but the sky had three suns and it was red.  

I entered a building and suddenly, the daylight turned into night.  I decided to exit the building and fly to keep the dream stable, but I was loosing it fast.  I got to the top to a building where there was a restaurant.  The tables of this restaurant were round and they had white cloths.  There were two servers who were dressed up in business professional.  I also could hear a violin playing.  It looked very upscale.  My dream was almost gone, so I asked the server if I could borrow a towel.  He told I could, they had spare ones.  I started to rub my hands with the towel and my dream got stable again.

I once more entered the building to explore.  It was pretty similar to what I explored before.  I even found the Cola Cao again, and once more, it was made out of blue crystals.  As I exited, I found the same plastic duck too.

As I exited, I saw the sun and decided to fly to it.  It was very cloudy and I felt like not flying through the clouds or I would wake up due blurry vision, so I flew at super high speed.  Soon, I was in space again and I could see the Sun.  As I approach it, the dream ended extremely abruptly. 

I had a FA and I wrote down the entire dream when after I while I woke up for real and almost forgot the whole dream.

----------


## Taffy

It's been pretty quiet here, huh. Anyone get any progress on thier tasks? For me nothing much has changed. I've been working really hard though, I know a lucid is right around the corner. I haven't forgotten my personal task  :smiley: 
June's going to be my lucky month, I feel it!

Btw, Percy, that happened to me once too. I wrote down my entire lucid in a FA and it was hard to remember it when I woke up. I was pretty annoyed lol.

----------


## The Sandman

The last few lucids I had, I didn't even think to try a task. R-r-r-r!
My last lucid started out with me in a vacuum. There was just nothing around. It was so stupid.
I decided to let go and let things happen. I ended up semi-lucid.
I can't wait to be lucid again, but I need to focus more on it. I need to wake up with an RC and
go to sleep with an RC, and question things during the day. I will do it from now on!

----------


## tom32

Hey, i am going to join this, so heres my task...

Task: Get to the green moon.
(If you don't get that, look up waking nomad's shared dream tutorials, he said that he teraformed the moon and moved it.

----------


## MrIrony

My last good lucid was about 2 weeks ago and I had bad recall for a long time, (And of course I had to learn how to teleport in that dream and then not be able to use that skill for two weeks.) but now it´s back to normal. Not sure if I remember to do my task though, there´s just so much stuff I want to do now that I can actually travel somewhere. But I did hear some music during a battle in my last lucid. (Swinging with ropes is just so much more epic with this song.)

----------


## fOrceez

I'd like to share a dream with Dark_Merlin while both being lucid!  ::D:

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Percy: glad you had an epic 500th lucid. Sounds like it was pretty epic indeed. Lots of crazy stuff going on, there. 

MrIrony: so does the music you heard in your last lucid count for your task? I'd like to hear about it. Also, I envy your teleportation abilities. 

tom32 and fOrceez: good luck with your shared dreaming tasks! Although tom, are you counting it as a shared dream? Or just your interpretation of the green moon?

Now for my news:

I did it! FINALLY! I made it to the Island. Didn't do much there, but I made it. 

I find myself on a grassy lawn. There are some abandoned-looking buildings around. I turn to see a sort of canal running next to the buildings. I remember the new ToTM and walk toward the water. There are a couple of dilapidated boats moored to an old dock. I walk along the dock to the end and kneel and look into the water. My brain does some crazy things with the water textures as usual, switching between completely transparent to very real looking to a kind of high res ripple effect. I put my hands in the water and play with the weird looking ripples for a little bit while Tom Waits narrates something in my head. I slip into the water next to one of the boats and look down into the murky depths. I think I can see the outline of a boat down there, but not a very big one. Suddenly, my desire to find the island pops into my head along with the knowledge that I need absolute certainty. I have a sudden rush as I think, "Finally! I've made it to the island!" knowing that when I turn around it will be there. Sure enough, as I turn in the water, I see the island at last. The shore is rocky and slopes steeply up out of the ocean. The vegetation starts out scrubby but becomes more thick and tangled and wild as it gets higher up from the water. The higher slopes are covered in deep green trees. I climb out of the water onto the rocky beach and make my way up the slope, pulling myself along with my hands and touching all the different plants as I go. They seem to be predominantly short evergreen bushes with beach grass growing through them. Here and there are patches of tall white lilies. I come to a small house. I am surprised because it is supposed to be MY desert island, but I figure I've lived here for a while and maybe built the house. It is a little wooden house surrounded by overgrown flower beds and painted with white peeling paint. I make my way behind the house and continue climbing. I can now see some sheer dramatic cliffs rising out of the jungle farther in the distance. I take a moment to enjoy the "lucid blue distance". I climb further and come across another structure, this one obviously abandoned with the white paint peeling badly. It seems to be like a little watch station about the size of a shed. Attached to it is a long vine-covered wall that blocks my progress up the hill. I walk along the wall to a precipice where I suddenly switch to third person and wake up.

I will come up with another task in another post.

----------


## MrIrony

> Percy: glad you had an epic 500th lucid. Sounds like it was pretty epic indeed. Lots of crazy stuff going on, there. 
> 
> MrIrony: so does the music you heard in your last lucid count for your task? I'd like to hear about it. Also, I envy your teleportation abilities. 
> 
> tom32 and fOrceez: good luck with your shared dreaming tasks! Although tom, are you counting it as a shared dream? Or just your interpretation of the green moon?
> 
> Now for my news:
> 
> I did it! FINALLY! I made it to the Island. Didn't do much there, but I made it. 
> ...



YAY, you made it. :smiley:  

For your question, no, that music won´t count for my task because I want to be able to play music when I want. Although it would be great to have songs start playing automaticly...

----------


## Taffy

Go PerlinFalcon! Hehe.
Sounds like it was really vivid too. Gongrats  :smiley:

----------


## Metalconch

Recently noticing that many of my dreams involve water, I would just like to confirm to myselft that one of my dream signs is water. My dream goal is to see water and reality check because of it in a dream.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Good one, metalconch. I have had that exact thing work for me a few times. 

Ok, my new personal task. Hmm. 

I want to fly high above a landscape for a reasonable distance. Usually I have a hard time getting above treetop or building top height. 

Hope this is easier than the last one!

----------


## Taffy

Finally got another lucid! Didn't do my task, though. I asked my friend to show me how to shapeshift, but he really wanted to teach me how to drive like a reckless maniac so i decided that would be fun anyway.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Ha ha! At least you did something fun! Good job on getting lucid. 

I almost thought of doing the turning into a bird thing as my next task. But then, I wouldn't want it to be a competition. Or maybe that would be fun. I dunno. Just gonna improve flying in my own body first.

----------


## The Sandman

> Recently noticing that many of my dreams involve water, I would just like to confirm to myselft that one of my dream signs is water. My dream goal is to see water and reality check because of it in a dream.



Good luck with that. May I see my father and recognize the sign as I used to.

----------


## Taffy

> Ha ha! At least you did something fun! Good job on getting lucid. 
> 
> I almost thought of doing the turning into a bird thing as my next task. But then, I wouldn't want it to be a competition. Or maybe that would be fun. I dunno. Just gonna improve flying in my own body first.



Yeah, that would be awesome. Motivational also  ::D: 
Plus if I don't win I still get to hear about how you did it. Do whatever task you feel like  :smiley:

----------


## LuMikkel

As a starter, I want to have a lucid lasting longer than 2 minutes.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

So I tried my task last night and didn't get too far. But here is an excerpt anyway. I licked things!

There is a knee-level stone shelf running along the brick wall on my left side. I kneel next to the shelf and run my hands along it. There are intricate carvings of eagles and lions on it. I decide to lick the granite carvings to stabilize things. *I start licking it and the stone is cold and gritty on my tongue. Things jump into hyper focus and I can see the grain of the stone and how it is darker where I licked it. Decided that things are now clear enough to attempt flight, I get up and begin to run down the alley. At the end of the alley is an old black lamppost with a sticker with an arrow pointing left. I am amused at the detail and turn left. My jog is light and buoyant and I pick up speed quickly. Suddenly, a group of joggers gets in my way. A tall guy in a yellow shirt pushes right in front of me. I imagine myself overtaking him and I pass him. Now we are in a short tunnel. I get to the other side of the tunnel and jump into the air. I fly up along the facade of a tall old building, but as I reach about fifteen feet, a pedestrian jumps up and grabs my ankle. Somewhat frustrated but amused at my dreaming mind's reluctance to let me fly, I envision the ground receding as I fly upward again. I wake up and decide to write things down rather than DEILD.*

----------


## The Sandman

> So I tried my task last night and didn't get too far. But here is an excerpt anyway. I licked things!
> 
> There is a knee-level stone shelf running along the brick wall on my left side. I kneel next to the shelf and run my hands along it. There are intricate carvings of eagles and lions on it. I decide to lick the granite carvings to stabilize things. *I start licking it and the stone is cold and gritty on my tongue. Things jump into hyper focus and I can see the grain of the stone and how it is darker where I licked it. Decided that things are now clear enough to attempt flight, I get up and begin to run down the alley. At the end of the alley is an old black lamppost with a sticker with an arrow pointing left. I am amused at the detail and turn left. My jog is light and buoyant and I pick up speed quickly. Suddenly, a group of joggers gets in my way. A tall guy in a yellow shirt pushes right in front of me. I imagine myself overtaking him and I pass him. Now we are in a short tunnel. I get to the other side of the tunnel and jump into the air. I fly up along the facade of a tall old building, but as I reach about fifteen feet, a pedestrian jumps up and grabs my ankle. Somewhat frustrated but amused at my dreaming mind's reluctance to let me fly, I envision the ground receding as I fly upward again. I wake up and decide to write things down rather than DEILD.*



Nice dream falcon. I like your decision-making process in this dream.
I suppose this is purely coincidence, but my real name means Lion (Lion of God), and my deceased father in his later life went to a Depak Chopra seminar (1 week). He was told his animal
spirit was the eagle, so he bought an eagle sculpture. Anyway, it is nice to see the two ideas together in your dream.

Good luck in your next lucid adventure.

----------


## MrIrony

I heard another song in a lucid. Although I still didn´t make it play, it just started by itself.



Great to see my dreams are playing music to me. :smiley:

----------


## Perlinfalcon

I sort of tried my task the other night. I got above building height and then above cloud level, but then I swooped back down and the city had become a cardboard model and I crashed into it. It was kind of a low quality dream. I don't think I'm going to count it. I want a good epic flying dream.

----------


## Taffy

You got really close at least. 

What I'm going to do is go to the dream world academy before attempting my task and try to find a DC who knows a lot about shapeshifting. The dream world academy is like the academies on DV, but in a dream. There's more info in the academies section on DV, I probably didn't explain it very well. Maybe you can try to go there and find a master at flying who will teach you. Just a random thought.  :smiley:

----------


## JussiKala

Took a while, but I did it. Yay I guess. 

Off to do the next task in my sig.

----------


## Milliecake

It might sound strange but my personal task is to fire a gun in a dream. Every dream I can recall where I was armed, the gun just never fired...glad I'm female or Freud might have something to say :p

----------


## Osmodin

Since I have never encountered anyone expept my parrents, a dragon and the Frost Giant I plan to go outside my house and find people to talk to. In lucid dreams of course. I just wanna see what I can come across.

----------


## Taffy

Yes, I did it! Completed my task last night.




> I was in the side yard at my dad's house with my brother Nick. I suddenly remembered to do a reality check and realized I was dreaming. I set out to do my lucid task, transforming into a bird and flying. I remember a thread on DV that had a list of spells, one of them being "protean", allowing you to shapeshift. I leaped up into the. air and threw my arms to my side and shouted the spell. My arms turned into huge wings and the rest of my body followed. My feathers were bright red with orange tips on some of them.
> 
> When the transformation was complete, I flapped my wings as hard as I could and took off flying. I was going really slow, as if swimming through water. I tried moving my wings slower and with more control, and it worked, I was flying much faster.

----------


## Well now what?

Right, I had another unbelievable missed opportunity not long ago.
Those who remember me will know I'm trying to fly in a lucid dream. Well...
I was on a great but busy beach, and I kept jumping high into the air, gliding and then plunging into the shallow water. It felt like I was on a wire or attached to a kite. But of course I failed to notice this as something I could only do in dreams.
Then my subconscious succeeded in mentally taking the mickey again. A scene change brought me to my old school playground, where I continued to try and jump high, but only lifted a few feet off the floor for a second or two, and as I persevered my efforts got worse. "Too much doubt setting in," I said to myself. I tacitly understood that a little bit of doubt can stop you from doing something efficiently in a lucid dream, but again this never clicked entirely. What a fool I am.

----------


## whiterain

> Right, I had another unbelievable missed opportunity not long ago.
> Those who remember me will know I'm trying to fly in a lucid dream. Well...
> I was on a great but busy beach, and I kept jumping high into the air, gliding and then plunging into the shallow water. It felt like I was on a wire or attached to a kite. But of course I failed to notice this as something I could only do in dreams.
> Then my subconscious succeeded in mentally taking the mickey again. A scene change brought me to my old school playground, where I continued to try and jump high, but only lifted a few feet off the floor for a second or two, and as I persevered my efforts got worse. "Too much doubt setting in," I said to myself. I tacitly understood that a little bit of doubt can stop you from doing something efficiently in a lucid dream, but again this never clicked entirely. What a fool I am.



nah sounds like you are just about to do it to me  :wink2:  your no fool, your mind just decides to teach you in some bizzare ways but you have definately learned a very useful lesson

----------


## Well now what?

Good prediction, *whiterain*, I accomplished my task last night (sort of)...
It was peculiar because I couldn't tell if I was flying or swimming. I entered an underwater shop through a flooded stone tunnel, and once inside it no longer seemed like I was underwater even though I was still swimming. There were even live bikini models standing around in the shop oblivious of me, many of them friends who I know (won't reveal who obviously). As I continued swimming around looking for an opening in the roof for air, I slowly came to a realisation that this was a dream. It wasn't a sudden full-fledged certainty like I'm used to, but I felt like I had much more conscious control over my actions than before. I continued swim-flying around the shop but woke up shortly afterwards. I finally understood what that Reece Jones guy was on about to have the feeling of flying but the feeling of lying back in bed at the same time, as I woke up slowly and transferred between the two states very subtly. 
Flying task accomplished. Next task: *Eat some concrete.*

----------


## Amity

> After reading some other users' goals, I've decided to use my next lucid dream for creative inspiration.
> I'm doing my final year at film school and I have a major assignment coming up...
> My goal is to use my LD to experiment with visuals to use in my film (it's an art piece using lights.)







> I completed my task on *March 28, 2011*.
> I've been a bit slack about filling out my DJ, but the post is finally up...
> Here's a link if you'd like to read the whole thing:
> Porno Nightmare + Personal Lucid Task - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource
> 
> Or here's an excerpt of just the part where I completed my task:
> Percy and I began using our fingers and paint brushes to create images out of light in mid-air.
> The children started making requests, such as their names. I would write the whole name with my finger, but nothing would appear until the end, when all the letters would come to life in bright colours and dance in the air.
> I remember one girl saying, Do one for me! so I asked what her name was and she told me it was Jennifer. I just wrote 'Jen' but this one didn't work.
> ...



I thought you guys might like to see the finished product!

*Link --->* Stop Motion Light Painting - "What is Life?" - YouTube

I'll be making another film in this style soon, so I will try to use my dreams for creative inspiration again.  :smiley: 
My current personal task is to enter a world made of light painting, similar to this one (it's a commercial I made about art/dreaming)...

*Link --->* http://www.dreamviews.com/vbtube_sho...e=dreaming-art

I'll keep you posted.  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

WOW, Amity! That was amazing. Dreams can be so inspirational.

----------


## Amity

> WOW, Amity! That was amazing. Dreams can be so inspirational.



 ::sheepishgrin::  Thank you so much!!
They sure can. Our logic sleeps while our creativity awakens.  ::dreaming::

----------

